
Why Fantasy Cricket Lover Must Play in IPL Fantasy Leagues? - iamneerajbhatt
https://infeeds.com/u/fantasygames/why-fantasy-cricket-lover-must-play-ipl-49228
======
iamneerajbhatt
Every year, many users win a lot of real cash in cricket series & tournaments,
but IPL fantasy league has a vital role in the growth of fantasy cricket
userbase in India. The Indian Premier League (IPL) is widely known as the
cricket festival in India, and many cricket fanatics wait for this tournament
throughout the year.

~~~
min2bro
Do you mean real cash by playing a fantasy game? oh yes with the recent
pandemic no one can afford to go in a stadium and watch the matches so it's
fantasy cricket at home. Well Played.

